# transferring data from iPhone5



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

my older sister recently upgraded her iPhone 5 into an iPhone 6s plus. As of now - all of her data (pictures, apps, etc.) are currently linked into her iCloud account and both of her data are currently synced with both of these phones.

I wanted to know how can I transfer data from her old iPhone 5 or maybe - unlink the iPhone 5 from her iCloud account? I'm worried that if I disable (or unlink) iCloud from her old iPhone, there's a possibility that the data might remain there even if I sign off her iCloud account on her iPhone 5.

Another concern is that if I do the following above, there will be some "effect" on her current phone that she has now (which is the iPhone 6s plus) - in terms of the data being synced.

To summarize, is there a way to transfer data from an old iPhone and also, is there also a way to unlink an iPhone 5 from an iCloud account without affecting the data being synced from the iPhone 6S plus?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If the data is appearing on the 6S.... then it is on the device. But confirm that to be the case. In your first sentence you say it has.... but in your last you say it hasn't so I am confused.

Turning off iCloud... is simply going to remove that device from syncing. It wont send or receive any syncs or changes as soon as you do it.


----------

